# SSHD: Deprecated option VerifyReverseMapping [solved]

## machinelou

I'm trying to improve the signal-to-noise ratio in my logs and one entry that is particularly annoying is:

 *Quote:*   

> Aug 21 18:31:36 saturn sshd[7266]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for ip-62-241-93-111.laregie-tv3v.com failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!

 

I found this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-248950-highlight-reverse+mapping+checking.html that says you can get rid of that by adding "VerifyReverseMapping no" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config.  When I tried, I got the following error upon restarting sshd:

```
ninja ssh # /etc/init.d/sshd restart

 * Stopping sshd ... [ ok ]

/etc/ssh/sshd_config line 14: Deprecated option VerifyReverseMapping

 * Starting sshd ...  [ ok ]

/etc/ssh/sshd_config line 14: Deprecated option VerifyReverseMapping              

ninja ssh #

```

Is there a new option that accomplishes the same thing?Last edited by machinelou on Wed Oct 17, 2007 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobr

 *machinelou wrote:*   

> Is there a new option that accomplishes the same thing?

 

I think it is UseDNS (at least I figure that from the man page).

----------

## machinelou

ahh thanks!

----------

